# Where to find sponsored work?



## jlo5616 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some Australia employers that are currently looking for or willing to hire workers from the US and will sponsor?

The skilled worker visa takes too long to get for my current needs and I don't want to do the work & holiday visa because at the end I am told I have to leave Australia no matter what. I'm pretty sure I'll want to stay!!!

I just earned my Bachelor's in Psychology, but I also have an Associate's in Computer Programming and a diploma in Business Management. I have owned my own company for 4 years which is in tourism/hospitality. I also have 4 years experience as an Administrative Receptionist. But honestly, I would work doing almost anything if it got me into the country.

If I do get sponsorship, how long does it take to get that process rolling? I'm hoping to go in November/December of 2008! Also, I read you have to work for that employer for 2 years or they could revoke that visa - is that true?

Do I need to convince an employer, is this a hard thing to get? Is anyone willing to tell me what employers they went to work for on sponsorship and what their job title is?

If anyone can recommend some employers, that would be great! I've already been on Government job search, CareerOne, and Seek as recommended in the sticky post, so any advice beyond that is super duper helpful. You'd make my life, seriously!

Thanks!!!

Jenni


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Jenni, 

It's likely that you'll only find sponsorship if your skill set is in demand. If it is you could try contacting some companies over here directly to see if they are looking for people and willing to sponsor. 

Once you have sponsorship I believe (from other members on the forum) that the rest of the application is relatively simple, but getting the sponsorship is the hard part. 

If your skills are not in demand it's unlikely that you will find a sponsor since they get fill the vacancies locally. 

Have you spoken to an agent to see if they can suggest a suitable visa? The first consultation is usually free.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Jenni,

Karen is right; once you actually have a sponsor, the rest of the process is quite easy. I don't know about the rule for staying with a sponsoring employer for at least two years, because we are finally for permanent residency (sponsor-based again). 

The problem is finding the job. You have to be basically suited to do a job that there's no Australian available for. Most companies are not willing to go down this route because it's costly and, in most cases, an Australian (or someone already working and living in Australia) can be found to do the work. 

I would recommend contacting an agent, as Karen says, to find out other methods of coming over here. You may be able to find a sponsor, but it depends on how specialised your skill set is and how desirable it is to companies here. Is there an international organization that represents your field? You could try them.


----------



## darrenking79 (Oct 22, 2008)

Any agents you recommend for investigating the sponsorship option.... my skills in IT are in demand


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Darren
The best place to find work if you are looking for sponsorship is a dedicated recruitment site focussing on placing international job seekers into Australian jobs.
My suggestion is to try Work Aus: Home


----------



## evaprice (Mar 9, 2010)

*link not working*

Hi there,

I'm in exactly the same situation. I am qualified for the skilled worker visa, but it's too expensive and it takes too long to get. I'm trying to apply for the proposed marriage visa, but even that is too expensive and takes too long. I don't mind waiting, but I can't wait in the states for 4 months, seeing as I work overseas and have a good teaching job and don't even have insurance or anything in the states.

I'm a secondary teacher with my masters in education. I've tried individually emailing ALL of the independent schools in the greater Sydney area (152, I believe) and no one either has jobs or is willing to sponsor. 

I just want to be with my fiancee, and he needs to go to school for 3 years in Oz.

Can anyone help me? The work aus link didn't work. That might just be because I'm in China and they like to censor things, but I'm about to lose hope. 

I'm 32. So I also can't get the working holiday visa. I've never felt so old!! 

Any help would greatly change my entire life. And I'm not sure that's an exaggeration.

Thanks for any leads you can give.


----------



## guyzs2fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Hallo.
My name is Guy Middleton. I am wanting to migrate permanently to AUS. I am Qualified Motor Mechanic and I am also Qualified QA Auditor. Have 23 years experience in the Motor Industry. Have also the same amount of years Qualified Management skills / Diploma. I am 48 years old and I am looking for a Company to sponsor me. All other Visas very expensive. Can somebody put me on the right track or get me in touch with a recruitment agency that is reliable.? Thanks


----------

